# Verbindung zum WLAN-Router aber kein Internet



## connectman (6. November 2011)

Hallo,

mein Nachbar hat das folgende Problem, bei dem ich ihm zu helfen versuche:

Er hat einen Acer Aspire one mit XP Home Edition SP3 und Atheros AR5007 Wireless Network Adapter.

Bis vor ein Paar Wochen funktionierte alles tadellos, dann hat die Telekom irgendetwas umgestellt (er kann nicht sagen was, ich bin nicht bei der Telekom). Seit dem hat er keine Internetverbindung.

Ich habe den Rechner zu mir genommen und versucht über mein WLAN heraus zu gehen. 

Folgendes Bild: Der WLAN-Adapter findet WLAN-Netzwerke. Nach Eingabe des Netzwerkschlüssels dauert es eine Zeit (Anzeige: "Netzwerkadresse beziehen"), dann "Eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität", 3-4 Sekunden später "Verbindung hergestellt". Wenn ich von meinem Rechener auf die Fritzbox zugreife, wird das Netbook angezeigt und hat eine IP-Adresse. Von dem Netbook kann ich weder auf die Fritzbox noch auf das Internet zugreifen. Über ein LAN-Kabel funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

Wenn ich auf sein WLAN-Netzwerk zugreife belibt es bei "Eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität".

Was kann das sein? Wenn es möglich ist, bitte einfach beschreiben, ich bin  mit Netzwerken nicht so erfahren.

Danke & Gruß

connectman


----------



## sheel (6. November 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

War ein Telekomtechniker bei ihm daheim oder nicht?
Weil aus der Ferne dürfte das Netbook nicht verstellbar sein.

Jedenfalls: Geh mal auf Start-Systemsteuerung-Netzwerkverbindungen
und sag als erstes Mal, welche Symbole da sind (bzw. die Namen)
Und zwar, während das Netbook mit deinem WLAN-Netz verbunden ist.


----------



## connectman (6. November 2011)

Hi,

der Telekom-Techniker war da. Hat einen neuen Router eingerichtet (Speedport W 504V). Im haus sind noch andere Rechner. Die funktionieren ohne Probleme, nur der Aspire hat seit dem keine Internetverbindung - nirgendwo. 

Von den Netzwerkverbindungen habe ich einen Screenshot angehängt.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## sheel (6. November 2011)

Das Speedport-Gerät ist der einzige Router vom Nachbar?
Oder sind da noch andere (wie zusammengeschlossen)?

Ist das Netbook das einzige WLAN-Verbindungs-Gerät, alle anderen mit Kabel,
oder gibts noch andere Notebooks etc, bei denen die WLAN-Verbindung funktioniert?

Wenn du bei der Drahtlosen Netzwerkverbindung mit der rechten Maustaste auf Eigenschaften klickst,
bei dem Feld in der Mitte zu "TCP/IP" (oder so ähnlich) runterscrollst und da drauf doppelklickst,
wie schaut das dann aus?


----------



## connectman (6. November 2011)

Der Speedport ist der einzige Router. Der Rechner ist mittlerweile der einzige WLAN-Rechner. Aber das Problem erscheint unabhängig vom Router. Wie gesagt, an meiner Fritzbox funktioniert das auch nicht. 

IP-Adresse und DNS-Adresse werden automatisch bezogen.

Gruß

connectman


----------



## sheel (6. November 2011)

Und beim Status der Drahtlosen V., (Doppelklick aufs Symbol selber)
Netzwerkunterstützung-Details, was steht da so?

(Ist zurzeit bei deinem Router, oder?)


----------



## connectman (6. November 2011)

Adresstyp: von DHCP zugewiesen
IP-Adresse, Subnetzmaske, Standardgateway: sind definiert
"Es wurden keine Probleme bei dieser Verbindung gefunden."


----------



## sheel (6. November 2011)

Gut, aber die Werte?
Vllt. noch einmal ein Screenshot?


----------



## connectman (6. November 2011)

Der Rechner ist momentan wieder bei seinem Besitzer. 

Die Werte sind unauffällig. Anbei ein Screenshot.


----------

